# CrossFit



## Marko Tsourkan (May 10, 2012)

Does anybody do CrossFit here?

M


----------



## mano (May 10, 2012)

I don't CrossFit, but some people here cross-dress.:rofl2:


----------



## rahimlee54 (May 10, 2012)

I don't go to the class, but I do dabble in the workout of the day on the website. I have been to one of the sessions when I was visiting a friend out of town and it is not for the leisurely gym goer. I almost threw up but it is an awesome workout and if you need that sort of extra motivation and group exercise dynamic then you'll love it. I do mostly their cardio as it keeps it interesting and I am more focused on building muscle mass than their program is designed for.


----------



## kalaeb (May 10, 2012)

I did it for a bit last summer. Crazy workouts. They claim it is for anyone, but you really need a good fitness base before you start. 

It works!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 10, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> I did it for a bit last summer. Crazy workouts. They claim it is for anyone, but you really need a good fitness base before you start.
> 
> It works!



All my life, I hated gym workouts (lifting weights), preferring playing sports and working out with my own body weight instead, but CrossFit caught my eye, as it reminds me of workouts I used to do as a kid, in a wrestling club. 

Gonna give it a try.

M


----------



## apicius9 (May 10, 2012)

I know people who are obsessed with it, and some of them are specialists in health promotion. They now actually started studies on its effectiveness. They kept bugging me to start but I am too unfit for anything I saw them doing and they were very much into performance and competition - not my thing. Just make sure you pay attention to performing whatever you do in an ergonomic way without ruining your back...

Stefan


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 10, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> ...Just make sure you pay attention to performing whatever you do in an ergonomic way without ruining your back...
> 
> Stefan



I already have messed up knees, a bad left shoulder and a bad left hip, so rest assure, I am going to take it as my body will allow it. 

M


----------



## mainaman (May 10, 2012)

I am starting insanity next month, this my first time I heard of crossfit.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (May 10, 2012)

I used to run a Health and Wellness center, and I was the nutritionist. My buddy was the exercise physiologist and is certified in Crossfit. Everyday I helped him teach classes and did it quite often myself. Every once in awhile I will do a workout in my gym, Golds, and people will come ask me what I am doing. I am far from obsessed, it really kicks your butt, but I do love that it works fast and gets you in better shape quickly. Even if you are really in shape, Crossfit can still kick your butt.

I disagree that you need to be in shape/have a base to start it. The beauty of Crossfit is that you can adjust your workout to whatever level you are at. I've helped teach classes with military gym rats and 300 lb spouses. One just goes faster/more reps than the other.


----------



## Justin0505 (May 14, 2012)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Does anybody do CrossFit here?
> 
> M



I have for about 8months now. I love it. 
Costwise its more expensive than a big-box gym membership, but much less (and I think much better) than a personal trainer. Every movement and every workout is scale-able, so you should be able to work around whatever current physical limitations you have. 

It's not for people that don't like to push themselves, are not into fitness for fitness sake (just want to look good), or are not comfortable being a little uncomfortable/ think that they should be able to dink a smoothie and read a magazine while "working out.'

The the obsessive, geeky, perfectionist, intellectual, semi-masochistic folks like myself seem to like it. 

I'll be looking forward to hearing what you think of it.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 14, 2012)

Starting this week. In principle I like it. The traditional gym bores me to death. 

M


----------



## Justin0505 (May 14, 2012)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Starting this week. In principle I like it. The traditional gym bores me to death.
> 
> M



Me too! ... and it there's one thing crossfit is not... it's boring. I dont / can think about anything else for the entire hour. I'm sure you'll be "entertained." 
me, post WOD --> :IMOK:


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (May 14, 2012)

Justin0505 said:


> I have for about 8months now. I love it.
> Costwise its more expensive than a big-box gym membership, but much less (and I think much better) than a personal trainer. QUOTE]
> 
> I can do it in my house and in the yard for free, or at my gym with all the extra equipment; what makes it more expensive than a normal membership? I am guessing you joined a Crossfit gym huh? Only time i've saw it get expensive is if you join a class - they charge like $600 for six weeks! Maybe I am spoiled because I know most of the movements and exercises and prefer working out by myself.


----------



## Cadillac J (May 14, 2012)

My friend just ordered a tractor tire to do some Crossfit workouts in his backyard...he is probably getting close to obsessed.


----------



## Justin0505 (May 15, 2012)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Justin0505 said:
> 
> 
> > I have for about 8months now. I love it.
> ...


----------



## Still-edo (May 15, 2012)

I wish this sort of fitness was as common knowledge back when I was kickboxing. Back then no one told me about no dynamic training. It was just run run run, kick a bag, punch a bag, run run run. And then when I step in the ring my quads quickly turned to jello. Victim of narrow minded know it all trainers.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 10, 2013)

In the light of Crossfit games, I am to report that I am now 2 months into Crossfit and love it. It took me a while to find a place where I fit, but at last I am in a good place. I moved from 3 times a week to 5 times (3 days of workouts, 1 day of rest, followed by 2 days of workouts, 1 day of rest) and this seems like a manageable schedule. 

My worries about my old injuries would get aggravated by Crossfit workouts turned out to be unfounded. My hip and my shoulder actually feels much better now, and I think it is directly related to strengthening muscles around injured joints. 

John Thomas is doing Crossfit in Panaca Nevada, I am in New York, Justin is in Minnesota. Anybody else?


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 10, 2013)

I do it here in SLC... when I am in town. Hard to get motivated to do it when I am on the road, even though that is when it is most important. Also been doing some Bar Brothers stuff. Check out some of their videos. I don't know that they have organized workouts online or for purchase, but I am trying to copy some of their moves.


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 10, 2013)

One of my guys showed me a really cool app (android or i)today. Check out "jefit"


----------



## labor of love (Mar 10, 2013)

looks like a lot of fun. but way too pricey for me.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 10, 2013)

It is a bit pricey, but you get results and you get motivation. I have gone back and forth because of the cost, but concluded that like with everything else in life, you get what you paid for. Now I am back for good, I hope. I also run and swim, so Crossfit fits neatly in. 

M


----------



## Gator (Mar 12, 2013)

I prefer kettlebells as my main workout routine. Mix in deadlifts, abs, few pullups, loaded splits and 1.5-2 hours are gone


----------



## labor of love (Mar 12, 2013)

i really like the crossfit website. pretty comprehensive collection of workout info, tutorials, how to videos.


----------



## RoanRoks29 (Mar 12, 2013)

Ok so I have some friends who are crossfit trainers and well they are in pretty awesome shape, the question you have to ask your self is what is your goal? Do you want to run a tough mudder or and obstacle race or you just want to be a little more fit? Crossfit will if you put effort in make you into a fit competitor but if you just want to get in better shape and feel healthier you can save your self some money and just go for a walk one to two times a day. Go to a park and play on the jungle gym or monkey bars or climb some trees and toss in some push ups and pull ups and some body weight squats and there you go you got your self a poor mans crossfit ! Seriously though the program is good its worth the money if you need some one to push you and you want to get in real shape, but if you do the program try do a tough mudder or warrior dash or Zombie run at the end of a 5 or 6 week session so to keep yourself motivated you have a reason to be running and jumping to exhaustion. That`s what they tell me ! Good Luck either way!!


----------



## adletson (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm doing a Tough Mudder in 3 weeks! I wish I could afford Crossfit but most of my trainig has been running, interval training, and weights.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 12, 2013)

I get three things from Crossfit that make it worthwhile for me - motivation, results and competitive environment. If I hadn't spent the money on Crossfit, I would probably eat out more often. To me it's a reasonable compromise.


----------



## RoanRoks29 (Mar 12, 2013)

adletson said:


> I'm doing a Tough Mudder in 3 weeks! I wish I could afford Crossfit but most of my trainig has been running, interval training, and weights.


Where are you doing it? If you want a good interval work out for it I have mine when I did it and its a little over kill but if you do it you will have the easiest time with the coarse hahaha!


----------

